# Can you name these old lures?



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

In a thread last night, there was discussion about old mirro-lures and older lures of similar type.
How many of you can name these?
The 2nd pic. should be easy since it's name is printed on the side.
There are 2 I can’t name, they were in my dad’s old tackle box.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Fourth one is the original Bomber lure, was the only deep diving lure we had in our tackle box when we bass fished in the sixties with our Mitchell 300s in east Texas near where Lake Fork is years before Fork was impounded.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody remember the Hellbender? Caught a bunch of bass on those old lures.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

#1...Cisco Kid. 
#4... Bomber or. Hell bender 


......I think


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

#5 I believe is or was called The Thing?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The first one is a L&S MirrOlure (I believe) a 15M. I don't know the color code numbers though. Also, it doesn't look like the original hooks as they were slightly smaller on that series.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Hellbender is Hedden's version of the bomber.

These days they are mostly used as part of a deep diving trolling rig targeting stripers, hybrids and white bass. They run 15 to 25 feet depending on the size weight used and whether a spoon or jig head is trailed behind.

http://oi34.tinypic.com/ea1r48.jpg


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

One is the hell bender. I used to tie one on with two three way swivels and have large rooster tails on the leader for stripe bass. I saw a original beetle spin also. Some of the others I have in a tackle box from my grand father when he passed away. They are made of wood. 

.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

#1 could be a Cisco Kid, but I think it's an L&S Bassmaster.

#2 Bingo

#3 Dalton Special

#4 Original Bomber - appears to be the 500 series. 600 series was the largest.

#5 I have no idea, but it's not The Thing. The Thing was an in-line spinner with a sponge spider on the back.

#6 Appears to be homemade, but it may be one of the first spinnerbaits made by Hildebrandt.

Sorry, guys, but there are no Hellbenders in those pics.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I knew #2 and #4. I caught my first bass on a hell bender. That lure was hell to retrieve with a Zebco 33.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

#5 looks like a Shannon Twin Spin we used for small mouth bass back in the 50s & 60s


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't know any of them really but do recognize some of them from fishing back in the late 60's, when my grand paw died I got his tackle box and all the lures were made of wood, sure wish I had them now.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> #1 could be a Cisco Kid, but I think it's an L&S Bassmaster.
> 
> #2 Bingo
> 
> ...


Give this man a cigar!

All correct except #5 which is the Shannon twin spin, I used this, the bushwacker and a yellow sally growing up on yellowriver.

I used the lure called the THING bluegill/bream fishing in many of our lakes and rivers.

I did not know what #3 & #5 were, still have no idea on #5.

Anyone else got some old lures we can guess on?
This was fun.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> *#1* could be a Cisco Kid, but I think it's an *L&S Bassmaster.
> *
> *#2 Bingo
> *
> ...


4 are right


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Bingo used to be a Snook killing machine too. Used to wear them out at Sebastian on them at night, years ago.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool stuff! Thanks for posting


----------

